
Ask HN: Print magazine similar to BYTE? - dzaragozar
Just wondering: Do you know if there is currently some computer magazine in print that is similar to BYTE?<p>Digital only is also an option but I am nostalgic of a good old paper magazine to read on the weekends :D
======
dzaragozar
I like the articles on
[http://www.realworldtech.com](http://www.realworldtech.com) they are magazine
like. But unfortuntely they are far in between.

------
brudgers
I wish that there was, but economics have made magazines thinner and the web
has made them a secondary or tertiary media channel particularly when it comes
to computing.

~~~
dzaragozar
Yeah, it is a shame :(

